# 请教扩大内存运行如下命令是否会有问题，是否可以恢复原状态，谢谢！

## redsmayday

请教各位大侠！

我有一台服务器，运行CSF来防止攻击，但是希望增加多一些国家的屏蔽时，csf -r 显示如下

iptables: Memory allocation problem.

iptables: Memory allocation problem.

iptables: Memory allocation problem.

Error: FASTSTART: (TCP_OUT IPv4) [] [iptables-restore: line 17 failed]. Try rest                          arting csf with FASTSTART disabled, at line 4735 

查询内存状态如下：

16597188 K total memory

      6995852 K used memory

      2721840 K active memory

      3871436 K inactive memory

      9601336 K free memory

       349092 K buffer memory

      5938516 K swap cache

      2047844 K total swap

            0 K used swap

      2047844 K free swap

      3156973 non-nice user cpu ticks

       375900 nice user cpu ticks

      2113409 system cpu ticks

   5918899468 idle cpu ticks

      1320304 IO-wait cpu ticks

      5460220 IRQ cpu ticks

      6684823 softirq cpu ticks

            0 stolen cpu ticks

     15861626 pages paged in

    315324943 pages paged out

            0 pages swapped in

            0 pages swapped out

   3182143506 interrupts

   3346516201 CPU context switches

   1521864963 boot time

      2623257 forks 

服务商由于不提供Gentoo的支持，于是只告诉我有可能可以更改如下配置，然后grub  rebuild配置。

From :

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""

To :

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet vmalloc=384M"

由于我是小白，所以想请问各位，

1. 这个操作是否会对服务器造成不利的影响，如不能登录，程序不能运行等。

2. 如何这个操作应用后造成不利影响，是否可以通过更改配置

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""，应用后恢复系统原有的状态。

谢谢！

----------

## Mountain mystic

“白手”是什么意思？

```
iptables: Memory allocation problem. 
```

 证明你的iptables 我只知道三个解决方案：

1）用bash，就换成别的方式（我对此事不太熟悉）

2）价更多的RAM

3）删除不需要的规矩

```
Error: FASTSTART: (TCP_OUT IPv4) [] [iptables-restore: line 17 failed]. Try rest arting csf with FASTSTART disabled, at line 4735 
```

请试一试 csf 的 test file （不知该怎么翻，汉语水平不够高 ；——；）

吧 /etc/csf/csf.conf 里 FASTSTART 关掉，设 FASTSTART = "1" 成

FASTSTART = "0".

要吧CSF关了。有可能让你的系统死机。要重启系统，输入csf -r。

这都是英文网站翻的。

----------

